# Mini Guildford Open Online Competition 2020



## BradyLawrence (Jun 18, 2020)

The Mini Guildford Open 2020 is an online competition with all of the events of a standard Mini Guildford relay. At the end of the competition, each person who competed in all of the events will have their best singles added up to form their Mini Guildford time. The winner of the competition will be the person with the fastest Mini Guildford time. The competition is on Friday, June 26 from 10:30 AM to 4:45 PM.

Link to the competition website: https://sites.google.com/view/miniguildfordopen

Let me know if you guys have any questions or find any bugs/mistakes in the website.


----------

